# getting money out of Egypt



## LouiseElrae (Apr 22, 2014)

Has anyone had problems with banks not letting them take foreign currency from their accounts out of the country?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There are days you cannot even withdraw dollars or sterling from you foreign currency account.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

We have USD accounts at CIB, never had a problem withdrawing dollars.


----------

